
Coronavirus update: Wuhun ordered to round up infected people (17 minutes ago) - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/world/asia/coronavirus-china.html
======
bookofjoe
>Wuhan is told to round up infected residents for mass quarantine camps.

